# Cows are now producing human breast milk



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/St...uce-Human-Breast-Milk/Article/201106116006586

http://gizmodo.com/5810080/cows-in-china-are-now-producing-human-breast-milk-for-your-dairy-needs (not original but the video is bigger)

Genetic modification, would any of you actually want to drink this stuff?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

As long as they got rid of the metallic, stripper-pole taste, I'm good.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> As long as they got rid of the metallic, stripper-pole taste, I'm good.



why do you know what a stripper pole tastes like?


----------



## Loosenut (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly call the Chinese government humanitarian or environmentalists...

Why the sudden change in philosophy or moral values? Maybe to increase and strengthen their population for new lands or territories? Idk...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why do you know what a stripper pole tastes like?



no comment


we still get 2%? haha


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> As long as they got rid of the metallic, stripper-pole taste, I'm good.


Since it's China I'd be more concerned about it being contaminated with sewage and packaged in lead cans.  (source)


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting concept actually, if it's been done properly then this stuff will be much better for us to drink.

And people with lactose intolerance can have it : ]


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> And people with lactose intolerance can have it : ]



no i think lactose intolerance affects all kinds of milk, its because most animals can't digest milk as an adult, but when humans decided to start keeping animals those who could drink the milk were more likely to survive and the gene spread to most people in America/Europe(and a large amount of the populations in asia and africa) that let them drink milk as adults

(i could be wrong, i think it was QI that told me this)


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2011)

It would be weird if the same people who start taking and promoting this milk on the basis that it's "more natural" than formula for babies or better for kids/adults in general would be the same ones protesting on how bad are GMO's in other foods...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no i think lactose intolerance affects all kinds of milk, its because most animals can't digest milk as an adult, but when humans decided to start keeping animals those who could drink the milk were more likely to survive and the gene spread to most people in America/Europe(and a large amount of the populations in asia and africa) that let them drink milk as adults
> 
> (i could be wrong, i think it was QI that told me this)



Seems your right


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 10, 2011)

I saw this on tv and had to fight the urge to gag!
In the end it's like sucking some stranger's b**b, just that the someone is a cow... LITERALLY!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> I saw this on tv and had to fight the urge to gag!
> In the end it's like sucking some stranger's b**b, just that the someone is a cow... LITERALLY!



no thats what normal milk is like, this is like sucking the b**b of someone who is a cow/person hybrid


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2011)

Nope, it's only like ice-cream. i.e. sweeter and more delicious than your normal cereal-guy milk


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no thats what normal milk is like, this is like sucking the b**b of someone who is a cow/person hybrid



No but think about it; normally you're drinking milk and eating meat and stuff of... animals, now you're eating animals meat and drinking a stranger's breast-milk.
Now personally, if I'm to try out breast-milk, nothing but the original source will do. I should potentially have a physical attraction to that source... and beastiality is not my thing, LOL!


----------



## Disparia (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry, only soy or human boob for me.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 10, 2011)

All I can picture is sucking a (pretty) chic's b**b... then the image of cow pops into my mind!
That's disturbing for 2 reasons:
1) I don't know if I'd want to suck milk out of a chic's b**b in the 1st place!
2) when the cow comes into the pic it's like being pro beastiality!

+ I'm married, so it'd be sort of like cheating!

Brrrrr... scary and disturbing!


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> It would be weird if the same people who start taking and promoting this milk on the basis that it's "more natural" than formula for babies or better for kids/adults in general would be the same ones protesting on how bad are GMO's in other foods...



I can think of a type of breast milk more natural yet than genetically modified cow milk...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Unless the cow consumes the same diet as we do, and derives the nutrients from the same sources, it'll NEVER be the same.


Go ahead, tell yourself it's the same thing, if it makes ya feel better. Its NOT any more natural than powdered formula, IMHO.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL, kides will no more saying maaaa  they become saying MOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> I saw this on tv and had to fight the urge to gag!
> In the end it's like sucking some stranger's b**b, just that the someone is a cow... LITERALLY!



Eh?


So it's fine and dandy drinking milk from a cow, but when the cow produces milk that is more like human milk it's sick? lol

Humans are strange creatures.


Drinking from a cow in the first place is the weird thing : p


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 11, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> So it's fine and dandy drinking milk from a cow, but when the cow produces milk that is more like human milk it's sick?



I don't drink milk, myself. I do not think anyone else should either. I'm not a cow, I don't need cow milk. I agree with you, 100%.

Thing is, there are very few good, reliable sources of calcium, like milk is, so in a way, it's needed, in some situations. They also ADD(usually A and D) vitamins to milk to help prevent vitamin defficiencies, however, proper diet can replace all of those things.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Sorry, only soy or human boob for me.



Didn't know soy has boob.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I don't drink milk, myself. I do not think anyone else should either. I'm not a cow, I don't need cow milk. I agree with you, 100%.
> 
> Thing is, there are very few good, reliable sources of calcium, like milk is, so in a way, it's needed, in some situations. They also ADD(usually A and D) vitamins to milk to help prevent vitamin defficiencies, however, proper diet can replace all of those things.



I drink it myself, was just pointing out that it is wierd for us to drink the lactate of another animal, or to eat it's solidified lactate that technically has gone bad.

Interesting fact about calcium, it's known as a "competitive mineral" (actually most minerals are competitive but calcium is easy to load up on) and can make you ill if you have to much of it, will also slow down the absorption of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I drink it myself, was just pointing out that it is wierd for us to drink the lactate of another animal, or to eat it's solidified lactate that technically has gone bad.



by that logic its weird to eat Takeaways as i don't think we are really supposed to soak our food in oil, people eat Milk and dairy because it tastes nice


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2011)

So wait they take a human female DNA correct?

Then do they just reuse that same Humans DNA?

So in essence it would be like everyone is drinking this girls tit milk just that she didn't make it a cow made it for her? 



Spoiler












Enjoy your sweet human tasting produced from cow milk.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> by that logic its weird to eat Takeaways as i don't think we are really supposed to soak our food in oil, people eat Milk and dairy because it tastes nice





Well yeah, it is.

Look at all other animals, and then us.

We're the odd ones out, that makes it weird. ( as we're the minority)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2011)

Human milk can never come out of a cow--it's an oxymoron.  The cow's milk may be more similar to human milk but it is still cow's milk.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2011)

So soon the Chinese will be able to make cows give birth to human babies?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

There are people who make breast milk for mothers who dont want to do it themselves, i dont want a genetically modified milk.

In London (im sure it was london) they had breastmilk ice cream.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Didn't know soy has boob.



You're right, it's not as much fun.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 11, 2011)

@MilkyWay: Yeah, but do you know quality of the breast that milk is coming out of?
I mean, with cows it's your standard udder, but with breasts, there are definitely those that don't... make the cut, lol!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> @MilkyWay: Yeah, but do you know quality of the breast that milk is coming out of?
> I mean, with cows it's your standard udder, but with breasts, there are definitely those that don't... make the cut, lol!



IDK about the ice cream but the mothers thing was like someone who knew who it was.


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2011)

can't wait to try it!


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 11, 2011)

_http://www.iamthomasvogel.de/?page_id=815_


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2011)

LMAO, 





> Cows are now producing human breast milk



A cow is a cow and a human is a human and not a cow lol..  If a cow is producing any thing it be cow milk.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone else on TPU all cool with GM stuff?

Seems no different then selective breeding to me, just faster.

Sure might turn out making future generations impotent or what ever.

But a random genetic mutation could do the same so i'm all for the risk if I can buy giant fruit


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 11, 2011)

panther, I am not advocating nor opposing GM.
In essence it is indeed not (that) different from selective breeding, yet we will have to be more carefull in this case. Hunting for "the biggest" seems a bad idea to me, due to competition possibly driving us off-limits (--> risks being tajen more carelessly, etc.). However increasing resistance of crops to certain diseases could be handy, or that crops need less water (think of arid areas like those in Australia and Africa).


----------

